# [PCGH-Ratgeber] CPU-Test 2022: Die besten Prozessoren von AMD und Intel



## PCGH-Redaktion (19. Januar 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[PCGH-Ratgeber] CPU-Test 2022: Die besten Prozessoren von AMD und Intel*

					Intels Core i7-12700K ist unser neuer Testsieger - und schlägt damit das eigentliche Flaggschiff i9-12900K. Auch der neue Preis-Leistungs-Sieger in der Gesamtwertung unserer CPU Top 10 stammt aus dem Hause Intel. Doch auch AMDs 9 5900X hält sich wacker unter den besten CPUs.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *[PCGH-Ratgeber] CPU-Test 2022: Die besten Prozessoren von AMD und Intel*


----------

